# Difference between retrofit and non-retro



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Stupid question.....as the name of the thread says, whats the difference betweena retrofit and a non retro fit?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Without more info, I would take it to mean one is unchanged, as it came from the factory. The other has been upgraded using the original housing. I see this most commonly in lighting. The strip is fine but the ballast etc can't handle the new high ouput bulbs. A new ballast and endcaps... voila! 

There are a lot of really nice furniture style stands and canopies out there. But they take the old lowerer output bulbs.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

A Retro Kit is bare bones (Sockets, Wiring & Ballasts) that you have to build into an existing fixture or Canopy. Non Retro as you called it would be a complete fixture.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahh beautiful. I didnt know the difference and was gonna buy an assembled.....Its a good thing you told me because im making a DIY canopy so a retrofit would be ideal for this....why spend more right?

I just realized that the PC kit i have my eye on doesnt have cooling fans with it. I have a 55 gallon. Is it worth the extra 20 bucks to buy a complete one? I wouldnt mind bouncing cause i havent spared a single cost for my tank, im trying to do everything perfect so cost really isnt such an issue. its just that i wouldnt want to waste money for no good reason...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Getting PC's (IMHO) is wasting money. You need to replace the bulbs every 6 months and that adds up. Look at T5 HO's or even VHO's. Metal Halides would be best and then you would never need to upgrade to keep certain corals. Halides only need replacing once a year. T5 HO's last 1-1 1/2 years before replacement and are less expensive.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Really? cause when i was looking i found PC's for around $200 give or take 30 bucks, and T5 HO's were like $290...Im scared to get metal halides only because of the heat they give off. I dread tanks with higher temps cause therese no controlling them!!And the truth is i wouldnt want to invest another $300 in a chiller just for the lights.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I run 2 150W HQI DE 10K Halides & 2 T5 HO Actinics on my 75G tank with no chiller in a room that stays 80-82F all the time. Open top with no glass tops to trap heat or reduce gas exchange and no problems at all. My Corals and Clams grow like crazy. Don't believe everything you hear about halides. Not all are alike. And I meant that T5 Bubls are cheaper to replace.

P.S. Wow, I just hit 500 posts.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Gotya, i was looking at this fixture.. I figure the price is reasonable for what its got

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...a_Gen_Page-_-Lighting&subref=AA&N=2004+113352

My second choice was this:
http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_lighting_metal_halide_retrofit_fixtures.asp?CartId=
I know the 2nd one is cheaper but is it true that i get what i pay for when im looking in the lighting department?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the only difference is the housing, you can get a good set up cheap if you do retro fit, but you need a canopy, if you have a canopy, then the 2nd on is the way to go, sometimes the case of the non retro wont even fit under a canopy.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Gotya, i was looking at this fixture.. I figure the price is reasonable for what its got
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...a_Gen_Page-_-Lighting&subref=AA&N=2004+113352
> 
> ...


The second one would be great for you to build into your Canopy. The first one is a great light but I just had to replace one (2 months old) for a customer. It just died.

The second one is Mogul based and may produce more heat but if you install fans in the canopy you can offset that problem for the most part. After reading more about the second one......You do get what you pay for......You would need to buy the individual reflectors seperately and also the upgraded ballast is a good idea. That jacks the price way up.

Check out www.sunlightsupply.com for a retro kit.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ive checked out sunlightsupply before, but the thing is there are no prices so it makes it hard to go final on somehting over there..


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Try http://www.premiumaquatics.com then. Look at the IceCap or PFO Retros for quality.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Very good site, their step by step explinations are great. But now im thinking of scraping the canopy idea. Now i want to get somehting like 2 10k HQIs with 2 VHO true blue actinics but i want to mount it on the tank wiht mounting legs. Sound like a good combo?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Very good site, their step by step explinations are great. But now im thinking of scraping the canopy idea. Now i want to get somehting like 2 10k HQIs with 2 VHO true blue actinics but i want to mount it on the tank wiht mounting legs. Sound like a good combo?


Thats how mine are....Mounted on legs. Works great for me.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice, now i just got to find it somewhere lol, but thanx for all the help


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

one more quick Q, actinics are only to make the yellowish light more blue? Or is it also used for moon light at night?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Actinics are used to create the Dawn/Dusk effect and Corals benefit from them as well.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I also want to be able to view my tank at night, is it suggested to get a moonlight lamp? Or is that a waste of money?


----------

